# what companions for a blind/deaf cat?



## kleiko (Feb 11, 2013)

I recently had to put a cat to sleep due to illness. He and his brother have been living with me since they were kittens, roughly 7 years. (The breed is oriental shorthair.) 

Unfortunately, the cat who is still with me is both blind and deaf. (His brother had all of his senses.) He has a terrific sense of smell, and easily gets around the house. Unfortunately, he is lonely. He and his brother used to curl up together during the day.

What would be an appropriate companion for him? 

Two kittens? An older cat? 

Same breed, or different? (The oriental longhair wikipedia page suggests that oriental longhairs like their own kind best.)

I work away from home and am gone for 8-10 hours a day; he needs a playmate.

thanks


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It's hard to say... I've never dealt with a deaf and blind cat. Your cat could just be missing his brother, not wanting a new companion. Some cats don't do well with newer cats, even if they do great with cats they know. They can be extremely territorial of their home in regards to other cats.

I would go to the shelter, explain the situation, and look for a very cat-friendly and hopefully not high strung cat. I would be very careful in my selection and if you do get a new cat, make sure to do the scent exchanges slowly. 

I wouldn't get a kitten, or even two. I think this would lead to a lot of commotion in the house, and the kitten(s) being super active, which is stressful for a resident cat that _can_ see and hear... I can't imagine how bad it would be for a cat that can't.


----------



## RNcatlover (Feb 11, 2013)

I would vote an older, lazy cat. Wouldn't want a kitten because they're so energetic and rambunctious, could scare the blind/deaf cat. If one is older and a more lazy, just wants to lay around, may be better suited for what you're looking for. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If you could adopt a cat from someone who fosters in their home and knows the cat intimately. So you could get a cat which is very accepting and laid back. Ive only had blind cats but they do fine with sighted fosters. 

You might try emailing Elaina at Blind Cat Rescue in North Carolina and ask her how shed go about finding a companion if she were looking. Shes had bocu experience with special needs cats esp blind cats. Id bet shed be a wealth of information and encouragement.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

> You might try emailing Elaina at Blind Cat Rescue in North Carolina and ask her how shed go about finding a companion


^Great advice. This lady is incredible.

Also in addition to fosters, a good shelter will have adoption workers who are extremely familiar with the personalities of their cats and can help select one who is laid back and will nonaggressively provide cuddles and socialization for another cat.


----------



## kleiko (Feb 11, 2013)

thank you everyone for your feedback.


----------



## RNcatlover (Feb 11, 2013)

Good luck! Let us know what you do 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GreyIceWater (Feb 12, 2013)

I also have a blind/disabled/poor hearing(in one ear) cat and he's done excellent with all new additions, including a foster dog, but he's always strongly enjoyed the company of other animals. I would highly recommend what everyone else suggested. Foster parents with multiple cats can give you a great idea of compatibility. I would stress to any shelter that you want an older, VERY laid back, and gentle cat who has never shown aggression towards other cats. Good luck. 

You might want to check out Siamese Rescue - Main Website as well as your local shelters' sites and facebook pages and petfinder. Some shelters give excellent descriptions of the temperament of their cats.


----------

